# My Workshop



## Machinehead

Hi everyone, here are some pictures of my home shop. I am a CNC guy at the day job, and like working on the manual machines in my spare time. I am currently building a Howell Mini-Fan stirling engine and hope to start on some bigger IC engines soon. The shop's had many tools come and go, and through the years some have just been too sentimental to let go. My newest addition to the shop is the SB Heavy 10 which I plan to start restoring soon. The Bridgeport step pulley mill was rebuilt last summer.


----------



## zmotorsports

Nice workshop you have there.

Mike.


----------



## wawoodman

WAY too much free space!


----------



## Bob Korves

If I had that much empty space I would buy several more machines and a couple more tool boxes!


----------



## Franko

Nice workshop there, Machinehead.


----------



## ELHEAD

Way too organized. I don't see how you will ever be able to do anything.
But really I wish I could have mine as neat as yours.
After a day's cleaning mine will not come close.
Good job.


----------



## kvt

Nice,   but to clean,  and to much space.   Wish I had that much space.


----------



## FOMOGO

Really nice shop, and great job on BP. Mike


----------



## kd4gij

I can remember when my shop looked that clean and neat.









Many many  years ago.


----------



## Bob Korves

I have been cleaning mine the last few days and it still doesn't even come close...


----------



## David VanNorman

Nice shop where does everyone come up with so much room?


----------



## Machinehead

Thanks for all the replies. I like to stay organized, but lately I haven't been working on too many projects. 

I prefer the open space in case I need to pull my truck in for work, and in the spring/fall I bring the snowmobiles in to work on them. The space looks big in the pictures, but it's only an 18' x 20' space.


----------



## benmychree

Machinehead said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I like to stay organized, but lately I haven't been working on too many projects.
> 
> I prefer the open space in case I need to pull my truck in for work, and in the spring/fall I bring the snowmobiles in to work on them. The space looks big in the pictures, but it's only an 18' x 20' space.


I say, find a space and fill it!  As long as I do not trip over things and have to turn sideways to squeeze through between things, life is good; when I sold my machine shop business of 35 years to retire, my buyer said he did not want to buy certain machines, I had either to leave them there, unpaid, and be junked, likely, I brought most of them home, including a 19" Regal Leblond lathe, a 20-24 Gould & Eberhardt universal shaper, a Pratt & Whitney vertical shaper, automatic gear cutter, #1 Norton cutter grinder, #2 Brown & Sharpe universal mill, in addition to the 6X6 Peerless hacksaw, #2 B&S surface grinder, 21" upright drill, delta sensitive drill, Fray vertical mill, and oh, so much more!  Also have woodworking and blacksmith shops; probably more floor space than the residence.


----------



## LucknowKen

Nice workshop Machinehead: 
May i ask what tool is on top of the tall cabinet? (picture) Thanx.


----------



## Machinehead

LucknowKen said:


> Nice workshop Machinehead:
> May i ask what tool is on top of the tall cabinet? (picture) Thanx.
> View attachment 125231



That is a Fields Router Bit grinder that I picked up a while back and restored. It's an old machine and says Fields Router bit grinder on the front, and the motor on the back that powers it is labeled Dumore Tool Post grinder. Maybe it was retrofitted at some point? It came with a nice diamond wheel on it. I'd like to try and set it up for grinding lathe bits.


----------



## benmychree

It would be of interest to see some detailed pictures of it.


----------



## LucknowKen

I agree with benmychree.  Google seems to be lacking. (picture)




I did not know that router bits were sharpened with a diamond wheel.


----------



## Machinehead

That's the same one I have. I'll be sure to get some more pictures of mine up later on today.


----------



## benmychree

Machinehead said:


> That's the same one I have. I'll be sure to get some more pictures of mine up later on today.


Router bits that are carbide tipped would be sharpened with diamond, but not HSS bits, which can be sharpened with either conventional grinding wheels or CBN (cubic boron nitride).  The carbon in
HSS reacts with the carbon of the diamond, causing undue wear to the diamond wheel.
_Interesting machine, by the way!_


----------



## Machinehead

Some more pictures of the router bit grinder. I didn't do the best job I could on the rebuild, was kind of rushed because there were other things to get to but I will hang on to this machine for a while until I can find a good use for it.


----------

